# Teich und Sumpfzone



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

habe meinen Teich mit Wasser befüllt (ca. 8000 Liter).
Nun ist die Bepflanzung im und am Wasser dran.

Was mir aber noch Probleme bereitet ist die Befüllung der einzelnen Wasserzonen und oder Sumpfzone.

Bitte schreibt mit womit Ihr Euren Teich befüllt habt.


Meine angelesenen Infos sind:

Für die Sumpfzone gewaschenen Sand oder Quarzsand  (Körnung ?).

Für den Teich Kies (Körnung 2-4 max 6), oder Sand (Körnunf 0.2).


Danke und cu Charly



___________________________________________________________

Schade!

Es sind schon 24 Aufrufe, aber keiner hilft mir weiter


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2003)

Hallo Charly,

was jetzt folgt ist meine persönliche Meinung (und in meinem Teich ohne Fische auch bewährt), ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, auch einigen Widerspruch zu erfahren. Du musst Dir dann eine eigene Meinung bilden.

Zuerst ist die Frage zu beantworten, ob Du Fische halten willst. Wenn nein, ist Deine Frage leicht zu beantworten: Für einen solchen Teich ist sogenenannter Verlegesand richtig. Es handelt sich um sehr feinen Sand mit einem Anteil von etwa 20 % Lehm. Dieser Sand fällt z.B. beim Waschen von Sand und Kies in Kiesgruben an. Eine Teichliebhaberin hat mir einmal geschrieben, sie hätte den von mir empfohlenen Verlegesand nicht verwendet, da er viel zu hässlich grau gewesen sei. Dazu ist zu sagen, dass es sich um einen Anteil an *braunem *Lehm handeln muss, da nur dieser in der Lage ist, Nährstoffe im Teich zu puffern. Ist der Sand grau, ist es auch nicht der richtige Lehm.

Sollen Fische gehalten werden, ist Verlegesand nicht geeignet, da er von den Tieren aufgewühlt wird und so für eine ständige Trübung sorgt. Ich persönlich halte Kies für ungeeignet, da fast nicht zu pflegen. Er setzt sich sehr schnell mit Schlick und Schlamm zu, ist kaum mehr zu reinigen und verbackt rasch zu einer festen Masse, die auch kaum mehr zu entfernen ist. Ausserdem ist Kies teuer. Dieser finanzielle Aufwand ist überflüssig. Meiner Meinung nach wird in Gartenteichen *viel *zu viel Kies verbaut. Sicher, wenn gar nichts mehr hilft, kann man mit Kies und Steinen noch etwas die hässliche, sichtbare Folie verbergen - aber dann hat man einen Fehler beim Bau gemacht. Vermeidet man Baufehler, braucht man auch keinen Kies und Findlinge werden nur ganz gezielt zur Ausgestaltung eingesetzt. Ein mit Kies gefüllter Gartenteich wirkt auf mich unnatürlich, wo gibt es natürliche Kiesteiche, die auch noch üppig mit Fischen besetzt sind und wo ebenso üppig  Pflanzen gedeihen ?? Man wird deshalb von mir auch nicht lesen, dass ich einen Teich, der vor lauter Kies und Gestein so gastlich wirkt wie ein Mondkrater, über den grünen Klee lobe. Auch dann nicht, wenn ein paar Pflanzen hineingedrückt wurden, um die Tristesse wenigstens etwas aufzulockern. Dann lobe ich mir schon eher reine Steinteiche, also die vollständige Abdeckung mit grösseren Kieseln oder Steinen. Das ist ehrlich, weil da die Steine erkennbar als Gestaltungsmittel eingesetzt wurden. Die Frage ist nur, ob sich der ursprüngliche Zustand ohne den konsequenten Einsatz eines Schlammsaugers auch jahrelang hält.

Was also nehmen ? Sand, (mit eigener Hand) mehrfach gewaschenen Sand. Nicht allzu fein, sondern eine Körnung von etwa 2 bis 3 mm ist schon sehr gut. Einen solchen Sandgrund wird man nicht aus optischen Zwängen heraus reinigen müssen, Fische wühlen ihn nicht auf, Bakterien gedeihen, er gibt Pflanzen sicheren Halt - und letztlich ist eine Reinigung auch immer noch möglich. Was ihm fehlt ist ausschliesslich die Pufferwirkung für Nährstoffe. Man kann halt nicht alles haben...

Mit besten Grüssen
Stefan


----------

